# from Windows 8 to 7



## Subhankar Mondal (Sep 5, 2013)

When we buy a laptop, the default os is often windows 8.
Can I change to W-7 immediately?
will I be provided with a original windows 7 CD?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 5, 2013)

You can install any OS, but you won't be provided with a genuine copy of Windows 7. Why do you want to downgrade from Windows 8 to Windows 7?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 5, 2013)

Why don't you dual boot the device.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2013)

Windows 8 to windows 7 is not downgrade.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 5, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Windows 8 to windows 7 is not downgrade.



Okay, that's subjective.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Okay, that's subjective.



Ek poll ho jaye ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ek poll ho jaye ?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/177557-your-primary-os.html


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/177557-your-primary-os.html



It had to be just b/w win 7 and 8.


----------



## swiftshashi (Sep 6, 2013)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> When we buy a laptop, the default os is often windows 8.
> Can I change to W-7 immediately?
> will I be provided with a original windows 7 CD?




Yes you can change to Win 7;No you wont be provided be a Win 7 cd if preinstalled OS is Win 8
OFFTOPIC
Are you from Ranchi by any chance??And if yes,were you in JVM evening branch??


----------



## keshab.nayak (Sep 7, 2013)

even i want to install windows 7 also....   but do u guys think windows 7 willl support all the latest hardwere  things in lenovo y510p .


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually I feel uneasy with this new windows 8 os.



$hadow said:


> Why don't you dual boot the device.



I have no idea to use dual boot both w8 and 7 .Is it possible?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 8, 2013)

If a laptop came with pre-installed windows 8, windows 7 drivers for it will not be available. My suggestion: keep using windows 8 for a few weeks. You'll feel that its not bad.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah Harsh is right use it for a few weeks and you will get used to it. We all have our own reasons to hate and like windows 8. If you like than it is good or else make a fresh install of windows 7. 

Now second thing @ harsh lenovo is providing the drivers for y510p for both Windows 8 and 7 so I think it is a good move on the part of lenovo since many other manufacturers who pre installed Windows 8 provides no windows 7 support.


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Sep 8, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Yeah Harsh is right use it for a few weeks and you will get used to it. We all have our own reasons to hate and like windows 8. If you like than it is good or else make a fresh install of windows 7.
> 
> Now second thing @ harsh lenovo is providing the drivers for y510p for both Windows 8 and 7 so I think it is a good move on the part of lenovo since many other manufacturers who pre installed Windows 8 provides no windows 7 support.




I am happy with your replies.
I am a child in technology world.
Does windows-8  support all pc games?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 8, 2013)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> I am happy with your replies.
> I am a child in technology world.
> Does windows-8  support all pc games?



It depend if you are using original games than the makers of those games does provides patches to the game or you can always run them in compatibility mode with windows 7. Windows 8 will run all of them nearly and the future games will ofcourse support windows 8 by origin.


----------

